# AviaQuiz



## Graeme (May 21, 2008)

If mods/admin approve, I would like to start a thread for players of AviaQuiz or anyone interested in aircraft identification. There’s a few of us out there.

Similar to our Aircraft Identification V thread, but with the big difference that no one really knows the answer until 72 hrs have expired…

…but, if anyone can trace the obscure photos source, or can identify the aircraft immediately, then the idea is to SHARE the answer with us. The latest compiler and others before him tend to extract the photos from…

Airliners.net | Airplanes - Aviation - Aircraft - Aircraft Photos News

So if you’re a John Nash like cryptographer, then it’s to our advantage.

Hopefully it will promote discussion, knowledge, draw more members or onlookers to the forum and be fun?

The latest offering is this. If you look at the site, please note the clock…

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!





At the moment, all I can offer is that it *could be* a twin-finned Lockheed or Beech.


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 21, 2008)

Just a guess, but maybe Lockheed Electra/Electra Jr. Or maybe a Lodestar.

Possibly Beechcraft Model 18.

Due to the Fusalage shape, tail, and windows I'm really leaning tward the Beechcraft.

particularly with this pic:


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 21, 2008)

Almost positive it's the Model 18 now.


----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Kool!

I forgot to inform you that if you look at the AviaQuiz site, they provide a 'clue' by telling you if they require manufacturer, designation and name. In this case, they're asking for manufacturer and designation, so the Beech Model 18 fits the description, as opposed to say a Lockheed product, like Electra, Hudson, etc.


----------



## Waynos (May 24, 2008)

Their new piccy is confusing me because they ask for manufacturer, designation and name, but to me it is obviously a BAC One Eleven, so what name?


----------



## drgondog (May 24, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Just a guess, but maybe Lockheed Electra/Electra Jr. Or maybe a Lodestar.
> 
> Possibly Beechcraft Model 18.
> 
> ...



My first reaction also, but the C-45/Beech 18 had 'square' windows and the entry door was on Left side. The first pic shows the aft door on right and circular windows....

The Ventura/Hudson had crew door on left side also so I am stumped for the moment.


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Almost positive it's the Model 18 now.



Nicely done Kool! A Beech 18. I wasted a lot of time searching for the actual photo. Airliners.net have a search engine which incorporates the aircraft stance. From the snippet they provided which, to me, included a background tree 'below' the aircraft I deduced that it must be an air-to-air shot. 

However, it was firmly on the ground...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane! Quizs' Archive


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Waynos said:


> Their new piccy is confusing me because they ask for manufacturer, designation and name, but to me it is obviously a BAC One Eleven, so what name?



Hi Waynos,

I'm pretty useless when it comes to modern aircraft, so I think you've done well to 'narrow' it to a BAC-111.

I've had a quick look and found that only the early versions have this 'belly', and one port door. The 500 series lose the belly and have two doors.









Surely they're not asking for the series, are they?

Manufacturer - BAC
Designation - Series 400
Name - ONE-ELEVEN


----------



## Waynos (May 24, 2008)

In the instructions on the site it seems to make a point of saying that they are not that specific, which is why this has confused me. Generally, to say 'BAC One Eleven' would be enough. BTW, I remember reading in a BAC book that the name should always be written in full and never ever in numerals, hence 'One Eleven'.

Surely they don't mean 'BAC 111 One Eleven'?

edit to add; 'BAC 111 One Eleven' is exactly how the type is listed on Airliners.net so maybe this is the mistake they are making after all (well, a mistake according to BAC anyway)


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Maybe not a BAC One-Eleven then?

Another thought - No photo of a BAC, that I have seen, has large sections without passenger windows, as can be seen in this photo.

Are we looking at a large corporate jet?


----------



## Waynos (May 24, 2008)

No, it definitely is a One Eleven. No question of a shadow of a doubt, as they say. The upward curvature of the inner leading edge towards the fuselage is a unique design feature, not to mention the undercarriage and the wing fence - as recognisable to me as a wing on a Spitfire. I just think they are using the ID exactly as Airliners.net use it. Not unreasonable as they are a very good source - they just haven't been instructed by Sir George Edwards what the plane is really called


----------



## Waynos (May 24, 2008)

Look what I've found 






Not only a BAC One Eleven with large gaps in the glazing but, I believe, the same One Eleven.


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Waynos said:


> The upward curvature of the inner leading edge towards the fuselage is a unique design feature, not to mention the undercarriage and the wing fence - as recognisable to me as a wing on a Spitfire.



Damn! you've got an eye for detail Waynos! Never noticed the 'curvature' until you pointed it out. Did you work for BAC?



Waynos said:


> I just think they are using the ID exactly as Airliners.net use it. Not unreasonable as they are a very good source - they just haven't been instructed by Sir George Edwards what the plane is really called



Makes sense, especially considering AviaQuiz are even having trouble with the word Designation on their site...
_
"Looking For: Manufacturer, Destignation, and Name."​_

Just saw your photo - well done! Got a web page for it?


----------



## Waynos (May 24, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Damn! you've got an eye for detail Waynos! Never noticed the 'curvature' until you pointed it out. Did you work for BAC?



No, just been looking too closely at planes for 40 years 



> Makes sense, especially considering AviaQuiz are even having trouble with the word Designation on their site...
> _
> "Looking For: Manufacturer, Destignation, and Name."​_
> 
> Just saw your photo - well done! Got a web page for it?



He he, I noticed that too. Yes, the plane is here;

Aviation Photos: BAC 111 One-Eleven British Aerospace BAC-111 One-Eleven Bucuresti Rombac 1-11 One-Eleven

(3rd from bottom) 

If the link doesn't work, I found it on Airliners.net searching for the One Eleven from their own search menu, the pic appeared on page 3


----------



## kool kitty89 (May 24, 2008)

Hey I was the 3rd person to get it right on the Beech 18. (Chris Hamilton)

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane! Quizs' Archive


----------



## drgondog (May 24, 2008)

KK - you got it right - I stand corrected on a rh crew door..


----------



## Krabat42 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Wouldn#t have found out else. It was a good idea, Graeme. 

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (May 27, 2008)

We have a new image on the quiz;






I have submitted my answer as the McDonnell 220


----------



## AVRoe (May 27, 2008)

http://www.airliners.net/photos/small/4/9/9/0392994.jpg *Correct* McDonnell 119/220 http://www.boeing.com/history/mdc/graphics/histlarg/hist073b.jpg


----------



## Krabat42 (May 28, 2008)

How about doing the same for this quiz? It's easier that way 

AirMuseum

Krabat


----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> How about doing the same for this quiz? It's easier that way
> 
> AirMuseum
> 
> Krabat



Hi Krabat,

Tried to join that site earlier this year, but there was a language barrier at one point in the process that I couldn't hurdle. E-mailing the answers didn't work either. If you've managed to join, I'd be more than happy to help, if I can!


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> How about doing the same for this quiz? It's easier that way
> 
> AirMuseum
> 
> Krabat



Hi Krabat, 

This is one interesting aircraft from that site...





Turns out that it's a *LATECOERE 299. * The photo they used, is at the bottom of this site...

Translated version of http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spyww2/late299.html

This one...





Is the* Liore-et-Olivier H-43Hy.3 *three seat ship-borne scout and reconnaissance floatplane. Photo from this site...

France Sea Planes

This...





...is the *CarterCopter*...

CarterCopter Technology Demonstrator on CarterAviationTechnologies.com


ONE to go...


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2008)

Latest AviaQuiz. Any ideas?

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!


----------



## Waynos (May 31, 2008)

I've been searching long and hard for this one but its beaten me.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 1, 2008)

Waynos said:


> I've been searching long and hard for this one but its beaten me.



Come on Wayne! stiff upper lip, "Never Surrender". 

Just let us know when you find it....


----------



## Waynos (Jun 1, 2008)

Its odd, but the engine has the look of the RAF 1A as used on the RE 8 and BE 2 but it doesn't have enough cylinders. Anyone know of a similar engine with exposed cylinders and an upper air intake? The airframe itself seems to have a bit of a look of the SE 5 about it, but isn't one. Very mysterious, but I would date the design between 1917 and 1922.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 1, 2008)

I feel that it's not an ex-military biplane, but rather a* light* civil biplane. The English "hands off" sign and the "LTD" prompted me to concentrate on a British civil biplane, but now I'm even doubting that. It may be from another country altogether, and times running out.

The "LTD" on the starboard fuselage could be an airline, but so far all I can find is "INSTONE AIR LINE LTD" that operated DH-4s...





I also found a 'slightly' similar Westland Limousine, but remembered that AviaQuiz is asking for MANUFACTURER and DESIGNATION.

Also looked at trying to identify the MUSEUM which would provide an inventory. For that I tried to find what that red jet(?) in the background was...





But, alas Mr Google and I are no longer communicating effectively.


----------



## Waynos (Jun 2, 2008)

The red one is an ex-Red Arrows (or representative) Hawker Siddeley Gnat T.1. I only wish that was the question 

Using that I will have another look

Damn, no it isn't, the nosewheel is too far forward in relation to the windscreen.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 4, 2008)

It was in fact a Boulton Paul P6. Never heard of it, till now...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane! Quizs' Archive





Latest one...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!





... is, I believe, a Tachikawa Ki-55...


----------



## Waynos (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, I would agree graeme. Sadly I *have* heard of the BP P6, but still wouldn't have got it


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 9, 2008)

And we have a new one (look at Waynos' post from May 27th). For me it's the Nord 1500 Griffon. Am I right?

Krabat


----------



## Graeme (Jun 9, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> Am I right? Krabat



Hi Krabat! I for one think you're DAMN RIGHT!...


----------



## Waynos (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, thats my answer too. It threw me when that old picture changed when it did on the website making my guess look silly


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 11, 2008)

And a new one again. Isn't this one of those american magazines with nude girls in it?  

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Jun 11, 2008)

For this one I've got the TB-58 Hustler submitted.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 14, 2008)

I have no idea. I am without ideas. I am 'idealess'...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like an above rear view of a delta winged aircraft, possibly fighter. (though maybe not judging by the size of the fuselage relative to the wing)


----------



## Graeme (Jun 14, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Looks like an above rear view of a delta winged aircraft, possibly fighter. (though maybe not judging by the size of the fuselage relative to the wing)



Good ideas Chris! Large delta, long thin fuselage and single(?) fin. Not the B-58, again?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 15, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> (though maybe not judging by the size of the fuselage relative to the wing)



Good observation Chris. That's an ENORMOUS delta compared to the fuselage diameter. All metal, no markings and grass under it (outside museum) = Monino... 





The Sukhoi T-4.

Photos: Sukhoi T-4 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Waynos (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, definitely correct.......but

"Looking For: Manufacturer, Designation, *and Name*. "

WTF???


----------



## Graeme (Jun 15, 2008)

Waynos said:


> WTF???



Exactly. Has to be a Dauntless error. There was no name allocated to the T-4, as far as I can tell.

Unless you consider Valkyrie!


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikipedia says "Sotka" was a name for it: Sukhoi T-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Wikipedia says "Sotka" was a name for it: Sukhoi T-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Good research Chris. I never knew it had a 'name'. And you were right...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane! Quizs' Archive

Their latest offering...





...is the Westland Lysander...

Aviation Photos: Westland Lysander


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yepp, it's the Lysander. Sometimes you know them on first sight.

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting, I never changed my answer to include Sotka, not because I didn't believe you, just laziness, and they still put me on the 'correct' list. Nice one.

Good and easy this time though eh?


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 18, 2008)

No kidding, I figured that one out pretty darn fast. If only they could all be like this....


----------



## AviaQuiz (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello guys,

Thank you for playing AviaQuiz. I am the original author of AviaQuiz and my company sponsors it, though Morten, who is not really part of the company other than graciously serving as AviaQuiz volunteer manager, now adds the questions and manually checks the guesses every so often.

While of course I'm happy to see you guys enjoying AviaQuiz, I'd ask you to, in the spirit of healthy competion, to refrain from posting answers or guesses to active questions regularly. Discussion here and there (as seems to be mostly the case so far) is of course fine, but please always remember to judiciously consider "good sportsmanship" when deciding whether or not to post here or elsewhere about a current quiz image. 

For example, I think the recent posts the Lysander here is not really appropriate, as there is no real "discussion" or questioning, but only showing off the right answer, thus spoiling the competitive element, even if it happens to be an easy question.

A few general notes:

1. there may be a few airliners.net photos in AQ, but likely not too many. Airliners.Net is not a major source of photos for us (or, at least, it shouldn't normally be - maybe Morten has used a few from there, but at least when I added photos they were not often from there) and there is no particular policy to use Airliners.net descriptions for image names (again, unless morten has been doing this recently, though I suspect this is just a coincidence).

2. sorry for the typos and things. it happens. 

3. i dont know how morten does things now, but since despite our exhortations many players tend to ignore our rules and don't check their spelling very carefullyl when making guesses, i just go with the policy that "if it seems that the person knows the correct aircraft, they are marked correct." 

4. i know the score displays and so forth can be improved. they will be.. eventually. as you may recall, we use AQ as a training ground for new programmers when the opportunity arises. 

many thanks for playing AviaQuiz!

AC


----------



## AviaQuiz (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello guys,

Thank you for playing AviaQuiz. I am the original author of AviaQuiz and my company sponsors it, though Morten, who is not really part of the company other than graciously serving as AviaQuiz volunteer manager, now adds the questions and manually checks the guesses every so often.

While of course I'm happy to see you guys enjoying AviaQuiz, I'd ask you to, in the spirit of healthy competion, to refrain from posting answers or guesses to active questions regularly. Discussion here and there (as seems to be mostly the case so far) is of course fine, but please always remember to judiciously consider "good sportsmanship" when deciding whether or not to post here or elsewhere about a current quiz image. 

For example, I think the recent posts the Lysander here is not really appropriate, as there is no real "discussion" or questioning, but only showing off the right answer, thus spoiling the competitive element, even if it happens to be an easy question.

A few general notes:

1. there may be a few airliners.net photos in AQ, but likely not too many. Airliners.Net is not a major source of photos for us (or, at least, it shouldn't normally be - maybe Morten has used a few from there, but at least when I added photos they were not often from there) and there is no particular policy to use Airliners.net descriptions for image names (again, unless morten has been doing this recently, though I suspect this is just a coincidence).

2. sorry for the typos and things. it happens. 

3. i dont know how morten does things now, but since despite our exhortations many players tend to ignore our rules and don't check their spelling very carefullyl when making guesses, i just go with the policy that "if it seems that the person knows the correct aircraft, they are marked correct." 

4. i know the score displays and so forth can be improved. they will be.. eventually. as you may recall, we use AQ as a training ground for new programmers when the opportunity arises. 

many thanks for playing AviaQuiz! I apologize if i do not see or respond further in this thread (though i will try) as real work awaits... 

AC


----------



## Waynos (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, I see you point, maybe we could just give each other gentle pointers if we need them rather than flat out posting the answers, although they can only be what we think the answer is, so if we are wrong and somebody else 'copies' us its their look out


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2008)

AviaQuiz said:


> I think the recent posts the Lysander here is not really appropriate



Aha!! So it *IS* a Westland Lysander!


----------



## Waynos (Jun 21, 2008)

In the new spirit of not spoiling it (hopefully) I'm just going to say that I'll be Defiant as this new picture ain't no Aardvark.

Cryptic or obvious?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 21, 2008)

Waynos said:


> In the new spirit of not spoiling it (hopefully)
> Cryptic or obvious?



A little like television Wayne? If you're offended, change the channel-don't watch...


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok i must be an idiot...... can't get this one


----------



## Graeme (Jun 22, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> Ok i must be an idiot



No you're not.



Flyboy2 said:


> .... can't get this one



Now this is just *my* opinion Flyboy2, but you will find the answer on this site. They didn't make many *jets *... 

Boulton-Paul Aircraft


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 23, 2008)

It's still existing, surprise, surprise. Looks like it had better luck than the DH-108.


----------



## Waynos (Jun 23, 2008)

The better looking model (IMO) was the P.120 which had a broad squared off fin and a t-tail but was otherwise identical except for beiong painted in the reverse colours of the P.111, black with a yellow cheat line. This one, however, did crash.

The image has changed again and I (hope I) got this one pretty quickly as well, having a good run on these last few after the Sotka bamboozled me.

For a sort of cryptic clue I might say, er, 'Ah! Geoffrey, what a musical little bird'. But you might need to understand my mentality to get the reference, or be familiar with 'Uncle Roger's' page in Flight International


----------



## Graeme (Jun 23, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> can't get this one



Did you eventually 'get' it?

Next one *looks* like this...


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 23, 2008)

No i was out of town without internet access. thanks for the hint on this one.  i think i need to get better at my aircraft recognition


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 24, 2008)

Your hint is great, Graeme. I can's stop laughing.   

And Waynos, thanks for the "Geoffrey". Wasn't one of them killed in the DH108? Now the circle is closed again.  

Krabat


----------



## mfredmoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello.
My name is Morten F. Mørch
and I'm the maker of the Dauntless AviaQuiz at the moment.

A lot of honest players have told me about this forum.
They also tells me they don't like what you are doing.
Maybe you know a little about airplanes,
but you don't know much about playing fair games.

Either you know the correct answer of our quiz at once,
or you are searching for several hours trying to find it,
I think you are a looser if you have to get it from this forum.
Are you a honest avia quiz player, or just a cheater ?
Please ask yourselves what you want to be.

I think you are doing sabotage against a very good quiz.
and I think you should leave the game or stop this, at once.

Morten F. Mørch 
Dauntless AviaQuiz


----------



## Waynos (Jun 24, 2008)

mfredmoe said:


> A lot of honest players have told me about this forum.
> They also tells me they don't like what you are doing.



If they are honest players why are they looking at this innocent little thread?
If they don't like it, don't look.



> Maybe you know a little about airplanes,
> but you don't know much about playing fair games.



We are not trying to cheat anyone out of a prize (is there one?) those of us who meet in this thread also are not too concerned about the scoring either, only discussing the fascinating images you put up there and seeing if we know what they are.



> Either you know the correct answer of our quiz at once,
> or you are searching for several hours trying to find it,



Yes, thats exactly what we do.



> I think you are a looser if you have to get it from this forum.
> Are you a honest avia quiz player, or just a cheater ?
> Please ask yourselves what you want to be.



How can we be cheating? Like you said, we either know it or we don't, we don't have access to the answers in any form. If we know the right answer because we have recognised the image, how is that cheating? If I post (and you can check) that I think the answer is X and I HAVE ALREADY SUBMITTED THAT ANSWER where is the cheat? 



> I think you are doing sabotage against a very good quiz.
> and I think you should leave the game or stop this, at once.



And I think you are being far too sensitive about this and need to lighten up. Like I said before, if your other players are 'honest' what are they doing on here? We, after all, are only a small group of enthusiasts having a discussion which anyone is free to join in with, but other than that is nobody else's business.

The quiz, btw, is excellent and if you want more images I would be happy to help, but I think you are barking up the wrong tree mate.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok i think from now on, we should just give suggestions or help. Such as, if you have the answer, don't just give it away, but if someone asks for a hint or help, you should be more than open to give it to them. I think we should make this more of a thread that is a discussion between friends like "You know i don't really know this one, can you give me the nationality so that i can work from there." I think that this would be more appropriate. I agree that it kinda is cheating to just be giving away the answers. I like this because i'm not as good as the rest of you guys are and i need help sometimes, but lets not give away the answers, just hints. And hints that don't give away the answer :] if you know what i'm talking about :]


----------



## Waynos (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you mean like my cryptic clues or do you have something else in mind?


----------



## mfredmoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Waynos said :
Do you mean like my cryptic clues or do you have something else in mind?

I say : 
This is at least much better than speaking out the real Name or Designation.

Morten.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow!

Hi Morten,
I e-mailed this site to you to seek your opinion, but I didn’t expect you to ride in, guns blazing, posse in tow, calling us cheating varmints!

Settle down.

As the ringleader of the outlaw gang, I guess I’m ‘guilty’ of revealing answers from my investigative work. So what? I did not steal them, and there is no conspiracy. None of us will appear on time magazine.





I enjoy your site, but as I explained to you I find that it can be a “lonely business”. I got the idea to discuss and seek answers for AviaQuiz from the blurb under the quiz photo…
_
"Some of these are not easy! Use google, your reference books, and *other *sources to help"_

I expanded on this to include forum discussion. 

Maybe you need to add an extra entry in the FAQ..

NO COLLUSION BETWEEN FRIENDS ON FORUMS WILL BE TOLERATED

I also felt that a discussion, especially with struggling players, would lead to more interest in your site, more onlookers, and ultimately more business for Dauntless Enterprises. The “complainers”- are they from the top of the scorecard or the bottom? 

If you have a spare lifetime, and thoroughly look through this forum, you will find numerous threads, started by me to create AviaQuiz interest and help a struggling player, me!

Since then things have improved, including my computer skills, thanks greatly to this forum, and I thought I could return the favour.
Obviously not.

Posting the answer or obvious clues is upsetting you and Mr ‘AviaQuiz’, and judging by your comments…



AviaQuiz said:


> refrain from posting answers or guesses to active questions regularly.





mfredmoe said:


> I think you should leave the game or stop this, at once.



…I suspect that even making cryptic clues will not entirely satisfy either of you.

I’m done. I’ll go quietly. I’m tired of living in fear, constantly looking over my shoulder and breaking into a cold sweat when the phone and doorbell ring. The Quiz police have arrived.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2008)

How about this, everyone settle down or I will close this thread. Clear enough?


----------



## mfredmoe (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello "friends" and to you others who surely already hates me  .

I love airplanes and I love talking about aviation with other people around the world.
We got the same great interest.

I was a player in the AviaQuiz for nearly two years.
Some of the images took me 20-30 hours to find,
others I didn't found at all.

If I instead could just go to this forum at once and pick up the correct answer,
it would be much easier for me on my way up on the ranking list in the quiz.

If I did that every time, would you call me a honest player ?
I would have felt I was a cheater.

And I would not have learned anything at all.

I will now respect the Administrator, and say no more.

I wish you all Good Luck in the future.
We are living on the same planet.
And we should be friends.

If some of you still have more to say to me, 
hard or good feelings, please send me a mail.

Love to you all from :  
The " AviaQuiz Policeman " 
Morten F. Mørch


Email :
[email protected]

My website :
http://home.online.no/~mfredmoe/index.cfm


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 25, 2008)

AARRRRGGHHH!! What's going on here?  I'm away for a day and everybody is flaming. I didn't know that Morten is pissed off that much and one thing I would like to tell him if he reads this is that writing a post the way he had is not a good way to state someones opinion. Somebody will jump at it and the flame war is starting. We had a few of these in the past and I have to say that some of the moderators were not really helpful at times. Evangilder, please: just closing down the thread is neither helpful nor nice at all.

Morten, please: We are not cheating. And if as you wrote "a lot of honest players told you about this forum", and obviously have problems with this thread, why didn't even one of them posted here? You don't even have to register to do this. Most of us people in this thread - and I want to keep away some of the "ringleader of the outlaw gang"-burden from Graeme - are honest men with a lot of knowledge, a fancy for aviation history and very good manners, jeez some of us can even talk about things not related to aircraft.  Mind you, I'm speaking of this thread, not of the whole forum. There's stupid people everywhere but don't think we are stupid without knowing us.

Waynos had a point and I think his cryptic hints are a good idea. For me it's an acceptable way to keep this thread alive, meaning keeping it interesting. But I won't accept - please be sure about that - I won't accept anyone telling me what do to or say. Then you may delete my account in the Aviaquiz if you think it's necessary, or maybe persuade the moderators to ban me here, but you won't tell me what I will say or do.

Mind you, I like Aviaquiz. I learned a lot there and I learned a lot in this forum, that's why I'm here. And that's why I did Aviaquiz and I read the rules before I did and there was nothing about "not posting in any forum and speaking (or writing) to other people about the pictures. If you check some of the older pictures and the people who answered correctly, it looks very much like at least some of them were working together or at least spoke about the correct answer. Mind you, it just looks that way but even then, it's of course allowed. I did the same with Graeme before this thread. And where do you draw the line? Speaking is o.k but email not? Telephone yes, but skype no? Chatroom yes but no forum thread? Please Morten, think about it. We don't do this to win something, we do this just for fun and please also keep in mind that your quiz (and the accompanying website) must have a lot more visitors/players now. Yes, you don't owe us anything, but we don't owe you anything either. And if you want to talk to me directly, send me a PM or ask Graeme, he's got my email address.

Morten, don't let this get personal or flamy again, but I thought I had to draw a line. Let's talk about it, but let's do it like grown-up people.

Krabat


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2008)

Krabat42 said:


> Evangilder, please: just closing down the thread is neither helpful nor nice at all.



It's not about "helpful" or "nice". It's about keeping this thread from getting out of hand. Let's all get back on topic and stop with the flames. Now. This is the last time I will say this.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 25, 2008)

Evangilder, please, I want to come to a solution, a compromise with which Morten and the people in our thread can agree. For that I have to talk to them. I'm not trying to flame, in fact I tried to stop the flame war. O.K.? We could discuss this by PM but I think the other posters here should have the chance to give their opinion too. It's a discussion, not a war anymore. If it's starting to flame again, you can of course close the thread. I think all of us understand the threat.

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Jun 25, 2008)

I may be a bit thick but I didn'r really see any flame war here. Morten made his point, as he is entitled to do and a few of us have replied. I even offered any help I can give with the pictures for the quiz as I love photo quizes and had the now defunct Aircraft Picture Quiz on ATS which can still be found. 

It all seems a reasonable discussion to me.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 26, 2008)

You're right, he made a point and he is entitled to do that, but it was the way he did it that got me jumping. Well, anyway. It's over now and it's better that way. Let's go back to business, but to be honest I'm not inclined to do as he wants. O.K. last word about that. Sorry evangilder, couldn't resist. 

Next picture's coming up in a few hours.

Krabat


----------



## mfredmoe (Jun 26, 2008)

In some few hours there will be a new images coming out on Dauntless AviaQuiz

I hope you all will be playing, and I wish you good luck and I mean it.

You may do this your way, I can not stop you.

Let me say, I do understand you, because I was a player myself.

Friends coming together, discussing the new image from a very nice quiz.

If it's important for you to do this the way you did, I do understand.

I could be one of you, you know.

But I'm also the maker of the avia quiz, and that puts me in a strange position.

I promise to do my very best for all you aviation lovers around the world.

The exelent Dauntless AviaQuiz must go on forever.

I have made my points, maybe in a not too good way.

Now, the war is over.
It's time for some peace.

 

Morten F. Mørch
Dauntless AviaQuiz.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Morton. I didn't expect that and I'm very glad it ends this way. Well, in some way you ARE one of us.  

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah yes, nice choice. One of the most beautiful aeroplanes ever designed and, legend has it, the inspiration for the Lockheed Constellation, which is another one.

Cryptically, I would say ' a mosquito minus seven'  I don't think that gives too much away.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 27, 2008)

I can be even more cryptic, Waynos: It's from "The Rescuers" (Walt Disney, 1977).  

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Jun 29, 2008)

We were right then 

There's a new one up. Wild horses and fast cars couldn't make me reveal the answer though.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 29, 2008)

That's pretty good.


----------



## Krabat42 (Jun 30, 2008)

A native american serving overseas.  

Krabat


----------



## Graeme (Jul 3, 2008)

Latest puzzler...





Pretty sure it's this, but no idea how to answer it 'cryptically'...


----------



## Waynos (Jul 5, 2008)

I know what you mean, I've been scratching my head for days and all I could come up with was 'a reduced navy order of battle', which is, frankly, crap. I even forgot to post my answer! 

And now he's nicking them from our own thread! Good on yer Morten, keep it up son. There is a great mine of pictures there for you.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jul 5, 2008)

YES got it! that would be loud for the passengers wouldn't it


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 6, 2008)

Heh, one we've recently done in the identification thread.


----------



## mfredmoe (Jul 6, 2008)

Waynos said :
And now he's nicking them from our own thread! Good on yer Morten, keep it up son.

I have NEVER nicked anything from your thread !!!!!

Morten.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, missed that, but what I'm curious about is what to actually designate it. (the a/c the mock-up was built from would be the only thing to make sense as the twin engine craft the mock-up was to be of didn't get an official designation -proabavly a project designation, but it was canceled with nothing more than the converted a/c for the mock-up- and it certainly didn't get a name)

It was kind of inevitable that there'd be a commonality betwwen the other thread and the quiz eventually in a similar time period. Particularly as in this case that's the only know picture.

Main Aircraft Page


----------



## Waynos (Jul 6, 2008)

I wasn't complaining Morten, just being ironic. After all, there are only so many planes in the world


----------



## mfredmoe (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Waynos. 

Now I'm happy again  


Morten.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 8, 2008)

You've done me good and proper with the current one Morten. I was thinking USN, and maybe Douglas, but I really don't know what it is.


----------



## Emilio Lafuente (Jul 9, 2008)

> I was thinking USN, and maybe Douglas


Hello Waynos,
Better look for it the other side of the Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## mfredmoe (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello friends.

The hint from Emilio is one I can live with.

Good luck to you all.

Morten


----------



## Waynos (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I didn't get that one at all, but I got the next one all right. And now I think we may be looking at a Viking. No, not the name of the plane, but maybe a first millenium northerner?


----------



## Emilio Lafuente (Jul 15, 2008)

At first, I was completely disoriented with the last one


> And now I think we may be looking at a Viking. No, not the name of the plane, but maybe a first millenium northerner?


The engine cowling is not the original of this tourism monoplane, but a detail in the leading edge of the plane is a telltelling one...
If you need more hints, please, ask.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang it, i don't know my commercial touring aircraft. What country is it. If that is to revealing, what continent


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jul 15, 2008)

The parasol reminds me of the Lockheed Air Express (sort of a parasol Vega), and blue-nosed ship I think is an Me/Bf-108 (or one of its foreign-built versions). In fact, if it's the 108 that was at Rhein-Mein/Frankfurt Flugplatz, it's the same one my wife pointed to and said "Build me an R/C version of that!"

(I persuaded her that the narrow-track landing gear made it a bad idea!)

CD


----------



## Waynos (Jul 15, 2008)

If my cryptic hint didn't give the game away maybe I'm wrong? I am pretty convinced it is French (and the hint was in 'north' and 'first millenium')

Not correct?

edit to add;

Cryptc clues be blowed, this now demands open discussion.

I have found what I believe to be the original image on Airliners.net. On there it is wrongly marked out as a Bf 108, but the cowling clearly identifies it as the postwar French model, Nord 1002, which was the ID I was hinting at. Now I'm wondering whether to keep my answer as what it is, or change it to what it is pretending to be/what Morten might think it is?


----------



## mfredmoe (Jul 15, 2008)

Now I'm wondering whether to keep my answer as what it is, or change it to what it is pretending to be/what Morten might think it is?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

When I'm looking for images to the quiz,
I have to be ware of that, Waynos.
Many airplanes are built at differt manufactures,
and it's my job to work that out 100 % before you get the quiz.

If you wish to answer Bf 108 and that airplane is also built somewhere else,
then both answers might be correct.

I think you all should know that.
And : I'm a fair guy. :angel: 

And remember : I have not said it's a Bf 108 or something like that.

I'm doing my best to make difficult enough quizes to you, but that's difficult !
Some of you players are real good.

Good luck with this quiz and the next ones.

Love from Morten  
Dauntless AviaQuiz


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Without giving away the answer, the full picture includes a plack that clearly shows the manufacturer, so I'm going to go with that version of the aircraft.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well there's a slat clearly visible on the wing...

But that engine cowling looks a bit different than you normaly see. (possibly re-engined?) Looks more like one for an inverted inline than the inverted Vee usually featured on the 108.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 15, 2008)

Never mind, the French versions were powered by an inverted 6-cylinder inline that has a cowling like the one in the pic.

What threw me off were the pics here: Aviation Photos: Nord 1002


----------



## Waynos (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Morten, thats a good answer, thank you. My panic attack can now subside 

Flyboy 2, what makes you think the plaque is correct? That was my entire point.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point. Just trying to help


----------



## Waynos (Jul 20, 2008)

you did help, sorry if I seemed snappy, that was not my intention.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its all good man.
Just wondering, that last one was a Ca-148 right?


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 20, 2008)

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane! Quizs' Archive


----------

